# Froggies



## dobermanmick (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi 
I want to get some frogs and would like to know what the best methods of keeping them and what and how to feed them ?

Thanks Mick


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

That would depend largly on the species Mick, what did you have in mind, how many etc?


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

If you were thinking of Green tree frogs Litoria cerulea There is vid of my male in my vid gallery and setup pic in Stockeh's comp thread or on his site www.animalattraction.com.au 
here is a caresheet for this particular species that is pretty good imo, it may give you an idea anyway. Just a tip, for far easier feeding and housing, buy a larger frog/s atleast a few months old, unless you dont mind fiddling with tiny crix etc. Cheers :wink: 
http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1whitecare.html
another, just google :lol: 
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/whites.html


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks inny I am not one hundred percent sure of species But i have seen some with a yellow stripe on them which ones are they ?


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Crikey Mick, LOL, have you seen some of the "frog id" threads in here? Almost impossible to say, from a description of "yellow stripe" :lol: At a wild guess, if its a ground frog, id say possibly, spottedmarsh frog ~ Limnodynastes tasmaniensis its a greenish frog with dark green blotches and dark green bars across the upper thighs, it has a yellow stripe from its nose all the way down the middle of its back, and slim yellow lines from the mouth which cross thru the eyes. its range extends
from tasmania all the way up the eastern seaboard , almost to cape york penninsula.
honestly tho, i wouldnt have the foggiest lol
id get a good book an identify a species you like, then contact maybe F.A.T.S for info about obtaining them. Not sure how licensing goes in bannana land, but here you need a ak (amphib keeper)license. Have Fun, frogs are great! cheers


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Inny as far as i know we dont have to have a different licence for them .


----------



## snakegirl (Nov 10, 2004)

What do you think of red eyed tree frogs (Litoria Chloris)? How much are they? Where could I get one?


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Very attractive froggy, and from all accounts quite hardy, given good husbandry, cute call too.
Prices will vary from breeder to breeder and it depends on age size. Very small froggys go for as little as $15/$20 l;arger around $$40/$50 .
Try this site......Cheers  
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/

P.s. Dont mix species, big froggys eat lil froggys!


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Inny, those taddies Dick n Dave went back and got(only 2 of) are nearly 2 inches now. Big Mothers. Who knows what they are?? When they Morph we'll put em back. Will take photos first for some ID. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

2 inches!! thats the biggest i have ever heard of.


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah big buggas Lib


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

what stage are they up to...do they have front legs yet? any colouring comming through?


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 10, 2004)

Their back legs are developing Lib. Sort of a brownish colouring so far as I can see.


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool stuff Chez, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

hmm, dito inny.


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, waiting, waiting. Can't wait to see what they turn into.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2004)

I hope they don't turn into toads.


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah me too Greebo. Dave n Dick found them up river from here in a recently flooded area(being flooded to help rejuvenate the river flats etc), which hasn't had water in it for about 5 years or more. Cheers


----------



## boconnor (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry Mick i'm gonna jump on your post too. With all the rain here in the Brissy area the creeks are full and the frogs happy. I went spotting in Daisy Hill State Forest on Tuesday night and was happy to spot 4 species (some pics in gallery) although I know there was others i couldn't see. Would love to know if anyone else in the area went spotting and what they got to see.

cheers
Ben


----------

